# Warning about LinkedIn



## Erin99 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know a few people here are members of LinkedIn, so I thought I would pass on this message from the security firm Bishop Fox, which is being passed through universities right now:

LinkedIn 'Intro'duces Insecurity | Bishop Fox


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2013)

Interesting stuff, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rafellin (Nov 1, 2013)

Good spotting. Have sent that on. Ta.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2013)

Having done a bit more reading, it doesn't support Exchange Activesync *yet*, so if you use MS Exchange for your email it's not affected that, but I'm sure it's just a matter of time.

I've just banned all our work users from having it on their iPhones and iPads.


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 1, 2013)

Glad to help! As soon as I got the email, I passed it on to you guys.


----------



## bomerr (Nov 4, 2013)

Why are they doing this? It seems highly immoral.


----------



## Christopher A. Gray (Nov 4, 2013)

So many dangers on the 'net.


----------



## ibrooks (Nov 4, 2013)

Somebody from a company I worked for who had the same initial and surname as me registered with what he thought was going to be his external email address - only I was there first so he got a number appended.

Talk about spam!

Like a fool I finally emailed them and told them to de-register my address as I had never registered and didn't want to. They picked up my phone number from my corporate email signature and appended it to "my" details. I was then plagued by "headhunters" trying to offer me jobs (very well paid jobs from their blurb). I eventually started stringing them along for a few days before I revealed that I had never had any involvement in the technology they were looking for experts in (if there had been a local one I'd have let them arrange an interview and turned up in my working on the car clothes). I hope that their displeasure with Linkedin might have had more effect than mine. Never did find out as that company lost the contract so I now do the same job but have a different employer and email address. Still get the odd phonecall though.

Iain


----------

